# Possible PSU problem, or maybe power button?



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

So i got an acer aspire x1300 for christmas, its a slimline computer, with a lot of stuff packed in tightly inside. 










If you look at the top, the power button is a sleek transparent bit of plastic. it goes under the black part to press a little mini-switch to turn it on. I've kinda had problems with the power button since i had it, (having to press it multiple times, holding it down for ages to get it on, etc) but yesterday it just wouldnt turn on no matter what i tried. i opened up the side, and made sure the power pin was connected to the mobo, and it was, securely. I took the panel off the front, and i pulled the flimsy transparent plastic out too, it kinda ruined the plastic, looks like its been chewed up. Here are some pics. Point is, now the button wont work at all.







The circled thing that sticks out and presses into..







That circled thing, so im guessing thats the real power button. But when i try and press it, nothing happens!
Help please!

And thanks,


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Trace the cable down to the motherboard from the On/Off button. It should say something like Pwr Sw on that cable. Pull it off the motherboard (should just slip on there) and take a screwdriver and touch those two little pins on the motherboard while the computer is plugged in. (just touch it for an instant between those two pins). If the computer turns on when you touch those two pins on the motherboard, it is a switch problem, if it doesn't, look somewhere else like the power supply. What you are doing is turning it on just like the switch does if it is working properly.


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

What 2 pins? if i get a pic of the mobo would you point it out to me? Where that cable connects its a little rectangle of 7 pins at the top and 6 at the bottom.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

There is this connector called the front panel header on the motherboard. It has several wires going to it....the pwr sw (one we are talking about) Led, speaker wires, reset, etc..... The one coming from the off/on button is the one you want. It should have pwr sw printed on the black part that attaches to the motherboard.....or, take a magnifying glass and a flashlight and look on the motherboard (should be printed right beside the wires) and it normally will tell you which is the pwr sw wires. Anyhow, those are the two you need to pull off and touch.


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

Theres one that says pwr1... cant find one that says SW anywhere. anyway i'll have to try this later because i have work to do.


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

ok, managed to remove the DVD drive and hdd, and i can see much better now. But im pretty sure there isnt an "SW" cable anywhere.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

That is most likely the one the pwr1.....see if you can trace it back to the switch to be sure....then, give it a try.


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet, it worked, but it wasnt the Pwr1 cable, it was the LEDH1 thing that the switch was plugged into! Thanks! I've ordered a new case anyway so it should be all good after i recase it.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yep, you had it hooked up wrong. Let us know how the new case goes.


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

Got my new case, the coolermaster elite 330 with a coolermaster 460watt PSU. Its a nice, spacy case which is well made, not having any trouble with the case itself, but, the switch leads again. before, the power switch was an all-in-one connector, but now i have several wires, and i dont know where they go. Theres:

Power SW, Reset SW, H.D.D LED, Pow LED-, Pow LED+, and speaker, no idea where any of them go. If you need a picture of the mobo, let me know.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

"Some" Mobo's have the connections marked in very small letters. 
Brand & Model of the Mobo or can you post a good quality pic of the Mobo connectors?


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

I got a quite good quality pic... but im not sure of the model of the Mobo, its acer, anywhere i can find the model?


----------



## emdaftrave (Jan 3, 2010)

Also, the computer turns on fine with the use of the screwdriver between pins, by the way, so i wired everything else correct just so you know..


----------

